# About Time here We Go New England



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Here on the north shore we are now expecting up to 14"!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Great*

Superduty thats great we are long overdue,now lets hope there right this timepayup


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

Its going to look alot like Christmas


----------



## SNHSERV05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*lets see if this is the big one*

Hey SuperDuty where you from in Mass? on north shore, your neighborhood looks familiar, and truck? I am from newburyport and Bradford, moved a year ago to rochester nh, and we are same age


----------

